# LFTS Election day



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Hunting all day in ohio then headed home for a day or two before I return. Had zero movement after 10pm last night so hopefully they are on their feet today. 33 degrees with a 5-8 mph SW wind.

Good luck everyone. I already dropped off my ballot so I'm all good on the voting.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Not the best start. Snuck in early and was settled in undisturbed. First light, a doe starts blowing upwind of me. Quickly find the culprit as three coyotes are on fields edge. It’s early...


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Out in Calhoun co. awfully still. I’ll be making the drive( after yesterday’s all day stand I’ll enjoy some a$$ time lol) home to vote hopefully make it back for afternoon hunt. Good luck!!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Man! No service all day yesterday. Missed you all! No deer sightings yet, but Im set up on the ground since 6.15 in a spot I had close encouter with NICE buck last year. State land, NeLP of course. 
Good luck all!
<----<<<


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

7pt about 80 yds


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

It is all quite in Whosville this morning. I'm 35 yds in from 3 food plots to the north of me and a hinge cutting to my south. If it hasn't happened by now, the wait begins til about 9:30 and beyond for them to get back up on their feet. What a beautiful day to be in the woods.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

It is all quite in Whosville this morning. I'm 35 yds in from 3 food plots to the north of me and a hinge cutting to my south. If it hasn't happened by now, the wait begins til about 9:30 and beyond for them to get back up on their feet. What a beautiful day to be in the woods.

View attachment 597395


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

I’m out too. Beautiful day to be out for my first sit. Good luck to everyone!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

If I didn't have a contractor coming,I would have blown off work this am! 
Good luck all!!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

This moon is terrible. Could see deer in the fields with the naked eye on my walk to the stand. Of course they saw me too...super quiet, can hear them coming from aways off. Saw one small doe since first light and she was running circles in the bedding area...heard a grunt but never saw what was pestering her in there. 

Good luck! It’s a beautiful morning to watch the sunrise and woods come to life!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

Out in Eaton County. Work gives us the day off to vote. Already did so I will go hunting. Sitting between two beddings areas 20' up. 4 bucks and 2 doe so far. 3 bucks were just cruising. Hoping a shooter has the sam idea this morning. Good luck everyone!


Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cold and chilly in Wellston this morning. Not expecting much as the deer were partying all night. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

On the ground in Kalkaska County on the edge of a travel route. I bird hunted in here the other day and saw 8 fresh scrapes and tons of rubs. 

The truck said 28 when got out but that feels generous. 2-3 inches of loud crunchy snow on the ground made the walk in loud. 

2 red squirrels have been fighting for world domination right above me since first light. They were raining bark and twigs on me a little bit ago. 

I already voted so I’m gonna sit until I get bored then go check some beaver traps with my brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Couple of spikes so far, and I believe a doe getting ready to go into heat, the spikes where close but lost her, one eventually got back on the trail, the other went to feeding on winter wheat.
Flight


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Nothing so far. Fox again right at daybreak. Figured for sure the way they were moving in alll that wind yesterday evening this am would be perfect.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Checking in late. In a ladder on a ridge I killed my best buck from. It’s a good cruising spot that connects 2 bedding areas. Just squirrels so far. Good luck guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This morning’s view.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Buck number 4. 3 small and one nice 10pt( not close enough to shoot but he’d get a pass he’d be a stud next year, if he makes it)


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Missaukee public hill country today. Historically good this time of year. Last chance to take advantage of the tracking snow for a while. LFG


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Sun just hitting field...come on deer!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Been a fun morning and action from the get go. Sparkler running does. Then a six ran a doe by me. Lots of does running. Now I got a deer snorting on the ridge and I know for a fact it’s not at me I’m hundred plus yards down wind of her so not sure what that’s all about. Good luck all and happy St Huberts Day.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Just had a buck wind me a blow for a solid minute or more, he bound off blowing so i decided to grunt in case he had other deer on alert. Apparently I didn't smell too bad because he turned around and walked right back to me. Definitely a shooter but he stopped just past my shooting lane and then left for good....close but not close enough.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

This post is gonna make every working man sick today....but it's HOT hunting right now.

I head out...walk down the trail to my stand. Stop cold Turkey 10 yards from it as a doe is being dogged HARD by a 12" 6 point buck. They do circles in the dark. I can see them with my healight...at 1 point I'm nervous of them running me over as they don't even realize I'm standing 15 yards from them.

They continue to do circles, and then I see another set of eyes as I am frozen in the trailed locked up with my mouth wide open. The other set of eyes comes charging in. A beautiful 8 point hits the brakes in front of me...stops and looks at me. Only 7 yards away.

The fog wafted up in front of my headlight as the staredown continues. His tall tines shined in the light as the other buck and doe stopped chasing.

I didn't know what to do. It's not legal hunting yet, the buck is staring at me, and he finally got smart enough and bounded some 15 yards further. Me...I'm still frozen not believing what I'm seeing.

The other deer knew something wasn't right. They became conscious of my presents finally. The larger buck then knew I wasn't right to be there...let out a large Snort and bounded off further. But still staying close by and not totally spooked. The others did the same.

I then heard coyotes howling ever so close...what a true Michiganic Experience!!! I sure did want to climb my tree steps but still waiting frozen to see what would unfold.

The last deer finally let out a snort and circled due north. I tipped toed to the base of my tree now, and started my ascent upwards. Incredible beginning to a hot deer action day!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

A spike in my crp earlier and this 6 pt so far. Hey it’s morning and I’ve seen 2 deer already.!! It’s all gravy from here










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

When the going gets tough..
The tough take a leak and follow it with a doe bleat. 
It's time.
<----<<<


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Watching my baby this morning and just watched a spike go from one end of plot to the other. Looks like a beautiful morning out there.


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

Odd morning I havent seen a deer this is the same spot I seen over 50 on an evening last week


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Maple_Ridge said:


> This post is gonna make every working man sick today....but it's HOT hunting right now.
> 
> I head out...walk down the trail to my stand. Stop cold Turkey 10 yards from it as a doe is being dogged HARD by a 12" 6 point buck. They do circles in the dark. I can see them with my healight...at 1 point I'm nervous of them running me over as they don't even realize I'm standing 15 yards from them.
> 
> ...


That would be an awesome sight!! 

Crazy how out of it they get this time of year. You see them doing things no wild animal should do. 

Hopefully they come back for another jog!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

This spike read the script and walked right up to my tree. Too bad the big boys are a little smarter.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

On the ground this morning, giving the back which has been playing up a couple of days to recover before later this week. On the way to a sitting spot, 3 does and a 4pt which officially makes it my most successful morning seeing deer.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Testing out my new Hawk Helium set up so I'll be ready for the big woods next week. Hiked a mile into Island Lake, up in a tree and sitting quiet.


----------



## buckrat (Dec 5, 2010)

First ballot cast at our precinct.

Headed out to NE Ingham for the balance of sunlight today.

Shoot straight and I'm looking forward to seeing more pics of deers taking that dirt nap


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Honestly felt pretty good about the ground attack today. Good cover to my left and an opening to my right. Bedding is also to my left and deer move left to right typically. Not seeing much out here. It’s been dead the last few sits. Hoping deer are traveling around right now.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Only a few does this morning. The call from the wife, stating the lines to vote were already crazy long, was a welcome excuse to call it a day at 9. 

GO VOTE!!!!!!


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Slow morning here in Atlanta. One lone deer about 15 minutes before light, nothing since. Almost had a grouse, but he wandered off before I could get my arrow switched.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

4 does just wandered through. They were pretty relaxed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Pined down lol


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

All this talk about voting, must be a big election today. I'll have to check the news so I can make an informed decision. 

Good luck to all, this morning is nice and crisp down here, wish I was in the stand. Going to try for a afternoon sit sometime this week, until then I'll be watching these threads closely.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Woke up in the middle of the night sick as can be. Called in sick to work for today. Tomorrow starts my rutcation and didn’t want to start it this way. I have a feeling the covid 19 got me. I hope this passes quick. I need to be up a tree.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lone doe for me so far. Very quiet out here today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Wowee - they are at it today. Had a small doe come in to 10 yards with a big spike on her tail, she looked at me for a while before winding and bolting. Spike hangs around and doesn’t see me, staying at 30, moves broadside right across my line of fire (passed), then getting closer seems to mistake me for something he’d like to know better - comes in to about 7 yards before working it out.


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

Four doe’s and a little 4 point this morning from my view point. It’s been fun, the does sauntered by just out of range and I spooked the small buck. I need to tag out this year. The tag soup I ate last year was bitter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

2.5, spike, and a doe, hell of as lot better then yesterday. He even gave me a photo on his way out the door.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Nice that windmaker settled down. The woods are going to be RED today.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Well the 10pt gave me a 15yd shot. Like I said hopefully he makes it another year.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

bigbucks160 said:


> Well the 10pt gave me a 15yd shot. Like I said hopefully he makes it another year.
> View attachment 597455
> View attachment 597457
> View attachment 597455
> View attachment 597457


Dang! No pass here lol. Be one hell of deer next year.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

bigbucks160 said:


> Well the 10pt gave me a 15yd shot. Like I said hopefully he makes it another year.


That’s an impressive pass right there - having not killed a deer I can’t same I’d be able to restrain myself there. He should be a ripper next year!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

fish RN said:


> Woke up in the middle of the night sick as can be. Called in sick to work for today. Tomorrow starts my rutcation and didn’t want to start it this way. I have a feeling the covid 19 got me. I hope this passes quick. I need to be up a tree.


No better place to quarantine than the woods!! Assuming you don't have that dreadful cough.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

It got kind of crazy there for a minute I see this doe 100 yards to my NE wandering threw I’m watching this spike in the winter wheat and look back at the doe but don’t see her. Ten minutes later I look in that direction and see a throat patch, I throw up the Binoculars and I can see right shoulder his neck and face but not the top of his head. He stood there looking in my direction for 20 minutes, the sun caught his rack and looks to be a good 8pt. Not sure if I would shoot him or not but he turned the other way and I think he laid down. While that’s happening I have two button bucks licking my ladder stand and a doe fawn circleing my stand bleating.
Flight


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

fish RN said:


> Woke up in the middle of the night sick as can be. Called in sick to work for today. Tomorrow starts my rutcation and didn’t want to start it this way. I have a feeling the covid 19 got me. I hope this passes quick. I need to be up a tree.


I hope you are wrong about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’ve had good action all morning so far! I’ve seen 3 small bucks and 5-6 doe/fawns. The small bucks were harassing the doe pretty good. Then 2 small bucks came head to head and fought right in front of me for a good 25-30 seconds before one ran off with his tail tucked. Then I had a really big bearded hen come through and just give me the slip. She got to 40 yds but I didn’t want to shoot that far on such a small target. She comes through here quite regularly so I’m hoping I get a better opportunity soon! And now I have 2 yearlings bedded 25 yds from me...I hope they leave before lunch time...I need to go vote at lunch and take care of a few chores before coming back out to the stand!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

sniper said:


> Myself and the oldest boy are locked in. 37 and delightful in Hillsdale. Windmill going up today on our lease across the road so it’s my 54 acres for the next 2 days. Mornings have been awful but I’m a glutton for punishment. Good luck..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


You are lucky with 54 acres. I am hunting on a pie shaped piece of a chunk of woods. Maybe 3 acres at the most!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Man. Standing corn, south winds, and full moon, is making this tough hunting in my neck of the woods. May have to go back to the drawing board tonight.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

It is awesome that some of you are seeing so much action! It has been extremely slow for me the last two days. I didn’t see a deer yesterday, and not yet one today either. Don’t think I have ever gotten this far into the Fall and not seen any chasing......I’m sure they are chasing somewhere, but not in my woods. At least I get to read about it here!!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

bigbucks160 said:


> Pined down lol
> 
> View attachment 597441


All the hard work and money you put in sure is making it worth it


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

fish RN said:


> Woke up in the middle of the night sick as can be. Called in sick to work for today. Tomorrow starts my rutcation and didn’t want to start it this way. I have a feeling the covid 19 got me. I hope this passes quick. I need to be up a tree.


My wife is an RN. Tested positive this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

U of M Fan said:


> Got up to camp later than I wanted yesterday. So no stands got hung. Doing that this AM and than I’ll be hunting. Supposed to be a warm up around here, so that


Are you sure you dont mean "got up to camp and started ripping whiskey yesterday. So no stands got hung." ? Lol


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

No deer sightings for me. Sure they must be moving somewhere in the 5 square miles I hunt. 
Giving it til 10, then a little scouting. 
<----<<<


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

He did it again. This time at like 8-10yds.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

ArrowFlinger said:


> What county you in and is your neighbors property for sale? I need to get me some land.


Ha if it was he would probaly buy it to you guys from moving in on him


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

but i'm a good neighbor.. i'll bring my own beer, and even share! lol


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats on this mornings deer! Im up in the stand I passed the 6 point on 10/10 since 2.15. Dry so I took 50 minutes to walk the last 300 yards. 
<----<<<


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Way up a maple near the edge of marsh and hill area. Place is tore up with rubs on the creep in. Hoping to connect in this transition area. One last buck tag and an antlerless tag in my pocket. Leelanau public land. 

Have a great night hunting everyone! Shoot straight!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Grandriverrat said:


> Bet those leave a blood trail!


----------



## bigmayer (Nov 13, 2016)

riverman said:


> View attachment 597635
> View attachment 597637


Hope you got the tracking dog out for that one!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I made the 2 hour drive home and voted, now I need to get washing my gear it’s going to be a fast turn around before Saturday. I will wash all my wool even though looking at the forecast I’m not going to need it. Good luck the rest of the day boys !
Flight


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow, it's a warm one. But hey, it's a red moon in November and I think I just heard a bluejay.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Good luck ladies and gents. Eaton Co. tonight


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks for voting


vsmorgantown said:


> Well got out the stand at 930 ended with two small bucks a spike and 6pt and several does. Went and cast my vote for Trump and I hope you will too. Ran up to the office and I hope to be back home and back in my stand by 3pm.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Out on a property that hasn't been sat this year. Big boy was seen on the neighboring property yesterday running does. 

I have the next 7 days off from work


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Airoh said:


> Thanks for voting



View attachment 597641


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Airoh said:


> Thanks for voting


Your welcome, I never miss.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Team Camo said:


> Well if you say so...kinda liked the Avatar better...joking of course. Had to...:lol:


Lol I do look sexier in the avatar.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got home gearing up to be in my stand in 20. 69 down here right now but I heard there’s a red moon in November so I’m going for it never had luck with the blue moons.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Back at it now, momma left camp and went home to take care of business then she returns to pick me up Friday to close on our new retirement 40 Yee haa. This morning was a good one had 3.5yr 8 at 40yds chasing a little doe, he started to close the distance to a clearing after I grunted but the under aged doe was too much for him. Rats foiled again. I moved to a better wind stand opposite side of the bedding/foodplot I was at this morning hope it works. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

vsmorgantown said:


> Just got home gearing up to be in my stand in 20. 69 down here right now but I heard there’s a red moon in November so I’m going for it never had luck with the blue moons.


Sounds good but do ya'll have bluejays that fir south?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

10 minutes in the stand, they are moving.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

sniper said:


> My wife is an RN. Tested positive this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That sucks! Hope she kicks it quick.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

riverman said:


> View attachment 597635
> View attachment 597637


Congrats river man. That’s a nice blood trail. It’s like you threw an axe through an animal.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

riverman said:


> View attachment 597635
> View attachment 597637


Holy Sheets!!! I could even follow that trail! LMAO. Wow!


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Out with my son looking over a grain plot. Does frequent this area in the evenings, hopefully big moe is looking for love! Be safe, shoot straight!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Feeling better this afternoon. Gonna take some Tylenol and head to my double ladder stand for the first time this year. The fresh air helps


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Had some serious grunting at 3.00. Never made it into sight.. Moving too slow to be chasing. Thought it was gonna happen. 
<----<<<


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Dish7 said:


> Sounds good but do ya'll have bluejays that fir south?


As a matter of fact as I was walking in I heard the distinct cawing of some blue jays on the ridge. I froze and thought damn it I’m too late! So yes we have blue jays but they don’t seem to be as prominent of a scouting tool down here as they are up there. When I lived in Michigan I would automatically take my safety off or draw my bow when I heard a jay but down here it seems like nothing but false alarms. Wonder if it’s a different subspecies down here? Any ornithologists out there?


----------



## TugIsTheDrug (Mar 20, 2018)

Neighbors decided to fire up the back hoe and work on his drive way


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Holy C'thulu is it WARM out here today! First time using the climber. I found a decent tree but as it gets skinnier, the bottom platform gets more slanted. I can easily adjust the top platform as I go, but what's the trick with the bottom? I'm not up nearly as high as I wanted to be. 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Came in amd hung a stand for a buddy for opener and sitting it. Who let's the black nats out. Worst sitnof year for bugs.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Macs13 said:


> Holy C'thulu is it WARM out here today! First time using the climber. I found a decent tree but as it gets skinnier, the bottom platform gets more slanted. I can easily adjust the top platform as I go, but what's the trick with the bottom? I'm not up nearly as high as I wanted to be.
> View attachment 597671
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You have to start climbing with the bottom half and the top half both point up slightly. Then as the tree narrows they will level out. Try adjusting the stand so it’s pointing up about 3 or 4 inches from level.
Flight


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Right on cue!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Macs13 said:


> Holy C'thulu is it WARM out here today! First time using the climber. I found a decent tree but as it gets skinnier, the bottom platform gets more slanted. I can easily adjust the top platform as I go, but what's the trick with the bottom? I'm not up nearly as high as I wanted to be.
> View attachment 597671
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


set the bottom at a upward slant before starting out. taper of tree determines how drastic of a slant will be needed.


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> Holy C'thulu is it WARM out here today! First time using the climber. I found a decent tree but as it gets skinnier, the bottom platform gets more slanted. I can easily adjust the top platform as I go, but what's the trick with the bottom? I'm not up nearly as high as I wanted to be.
> View attachment 597671
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Bottom needs to be set in upward angle, maybe as much as 30 degrees. That way it will level as you go.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Rps20201103_151550




__
Steve


__
Nov 3, 2020








Back at in in Wellston. Way too nice and no change expected in the weather.


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Breezy and warm in Leelanau County. Not even a squirrel so far.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

And yea...guy in blue Jean's and cross bow just walks by me waves and walks right through bed I'm watching. Fun stuff. That's a wrap


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Out in eastern Mason county. I am sitting on a new hay seeding that has been getting too much browse pressure. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I thought I included a pic last time. Good luck to everyone out.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks guys. I had it on a slant, I thought, but obviously not nearly enough for this tree. Lol

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Had to miss morning hunting due to meeting at work. Been in the tree for about a half hour now.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Macs13 said:


> Thanks guys. I had it on a slant, I thought, but obviously not nearly enough for this tree. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I have a lone wolf and just adjust on the fly. Put all weight on top and pick up bottom. Love it


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Grandriverrat said:


> Nurses are truly special people. Wish you both a speedy recovery and bless you for what you do for all of us!


Thank you I’ll pass that along to her. She’s fantastic at her job. There gonna miss her for a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Macs13 said:


> Thanks guys. I had it on a slant, I thought, but obviously not nearly enough for this tree. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


with a little dexterity you can adjust while you climb, but make sure the bottom is tethered to the top.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Out on the ground in the same spot as this morning - have yet to try an afternoon sit here so figured I might given it’s gorgeous out. Spooked a doe getting here.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

First deer of the afternoon. Big enough for me just walked by and into the creek bed. No shot. ☹


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

sniper said:


> Thank you I’ll pass that along to her. She’s fantastic at her job. There gonna miss her for a bit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Good luck to your wife snipe I hope and pray for mild symptoms and a quick recovery for her! And I wish you guys luck on the deer.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Late getting in but I’m in


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Beautiful day for bird watching. Switched properties for tonight. Managed to vote, get my warm clothes washed for Iowa, shoot a few arrows, and even caught a short nap. Life is good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> Trump is counting on you!
> 120 miles each way, hope he appreciates it
> I know I should have done an absentee ballot.
> 
> ...


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Was covered up in deer all morning and actually had to drop my coat out of the tree to scare 2 fawns off that were bedded 25 yds away. They were very comfortable but I had to go place my vote for Donald J Trump at lunch today! Placed my vote and ran home to get some chores done. Ended up getting into a different stand in the same woodlot as this morning at 3:30. When I got to the base of my tree I looked across the field and saw a decent buck. I’ve seen a few doe/fawn since then and I just found that buck across the field again in binos. It’s a dandy buck. Definite shooter for me. Too bad he’s 354 yds away and he can’t hear my grunt call. There’s still time. Hopefully he will work his way to me before dark! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This evening’s view.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

vsmorgantown said:


> Good luck to your wife snipe I hope and pray for mild symptoms and a quick recovery for her! And I wish you guys luck on the deer.


Thank you V! Right now she has no symptoms. She’s diabetic to boot so we really got to watch her. I get tested Friday morning. My work told me not to come back until Nov 18th. How convenient is that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

Macs13 said:


> Holy C'thulu is it WARM out here today! First time using the climber. I found a decent tree but as it gets skinnier, the bottom platform gets more slanted. I can easily adjust the top platform as I go, but what's the trick with the bottom? I'm not up nearly as high as I wanted to be.
> View attachment 597671
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If you have a harness and stabilizer straps you can lay over the seat pull up the platform and adjust it in the air. Used to do it with my lonewolf hand climber a lot but since went to hang ons only.


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Wife and I were at the voting place at 6:30, we were 10th in line. By the time we left, the line was out the building and halfway across the front. I’m in my blind waiting for some action, today starts my vacation until the 18th


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Had great action this morning in SE Ohio, 3 does and 4 bucks. Two of the bucks were shooters. I had to get down at 11:30 to go pull three stands and a couple cameras, I'd love to leave them and come back in a day or two but I'm nervous they would get stolen. Been back up since 3pm with a couple turkeys and squirrels so far. 

Good luck


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ac338 said:


> If you have a harness and stabilizer straps you can lay over the seat pull up the platform and adjust it in the air. Used to do it with my lonewolf hand climber a lot but since went to hang ons only.


That does make sense. No straps or harness here, though. Keeping it risky. Now that's fair chase.  

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

sniper said:


> Thank you V! Right now she has no symptoms. She’s diabetic to boot so we really got to watch her. I get tested Friday morning. My work told me not to come back until Nov 18th. How convenient is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Your welcome Snipe. 

And, One of my favorite lines from Office Space is: “sometimes good things happen to good people.”

That was obviously directed at you and your misfortune of having to quarantine till the 18th Of November.


----------



## rbrennan26 (Jul 23, 2004)

Alpena county. Nothin so far but the wind is much better than the last 2 days!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

bmoffit said:


> I gotta ask @bigbucks160 that’s what 4-5 times he been in range in a few days.. can you see a pattern? I’m just trying to learn... and I would think they’d be more Wandering than sticking to the same travel pattern


This is the 1st time I’ve seen him on the northern most part of my property. I had a much larger 10 by me yesterday. Absolutely no pattern this time of the year. Definitely wandering!!


MichMatt said:


> I've also got to ask BigBuck160 a question.
> 
> Is your hunting ground considered a zoo? I suspect people would pay just to watch what your seeing. Of course most would need to wear a bib to catch the drool.


Funny you say that we actually nicknamed it “The zoo”. It can be very entertaining to say the least. You can learn a lot watching unpressured deer. don't get me wrong there’s a LOT of pressure around me. I just try to give them sanctuaries to feel safe and only during the rut do I get close to them.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

ArrowFlinger said:


> What county you in and is your neighbors property for sale? I need to get me some land.


Calhoun co. If they do sell I’m going to try and buy. Gotta save the herd somehow lol


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Just leaving the village hall. Did you guys have petitions available to sign regarding Whitmer? 
In other words, not hunting tonight.. back at it in the AM. Good luck all, beautiful night to be in the deer woods.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

After having two tough recovery’s in a row it was nice t have one go 10!yards and tip over in a field where I could drive right up to it.

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Well here he is...


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

What broadhead plugger? Nice shot


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

It is almost 8pm and I have to get up early to hunt tomorrow. I’m not staying up late to see the election results, but I am hoping to read a story and see pics of Dishs’ buck!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Airoh said:


> My sil scored this morning. Twenty yd. shot and he ran thirty yds. He was sent home yesterday day because a worker tested positive for COVID. So what else do you do??
> 
> View attachment 597469


Said sil but it's a guy, don't like em ? congrats to him ! 



JohnnyB87 said:


> View attachment 597471
> 
> 
> Hes down...


Nice



Walleyze247 said:


> I thought I included a pic last time. Good luck to everyone out.
> View attachment 597681


CONGRATS!



Flight of the arrow said:


> Ya Dave is a pretty constant contributor to these forum’s and I am always amazed at the time he spends afield.....I for one hope it’s just a short term thing, I understand these threads get sidetracked very easily and try to breeze by the “shotty” content.
> Flight


OGB is these threads !!! he's an absolute animal the amount of time he spends hunting. I'll be thoroughly PISSED if he doesn't come back



Macs13 said:


> Here. Let's see if this gets moderated.
> 
> **** you.
> 
> ...


Please a stop.. that's all I'll say. Good luck out there buddy and stay safe



JohnnyB87 said:


> View attachment 597749
> View attachment 597751
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS 



bowhunter426 said:


> I was thinking the same. I cannot recall him posting a deer


Me either..



plugger said:


> After having two tough recovery’s in a tw it was nice t have one go 10!yards and tip over in a field where I could drive right up to it.
> View attachment 597795
> View attachment 597797
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ! nice shot


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

vsmorgantown said:


> As a matter of fact as I was walking in I heard the distinct cawing of some blue jays on the ridge. I froze and thought damn it I’m too late! So yes we have blue jays but they don’t seem to be as prominent of a scouting tool down here as they are up there. When I lived in Michigan I would automatically take my safety off or draw my bow when I heard a jay but down here it seems like nothing but false alarms. Wonder if it’s a different subspecies down here? Any ornithologists out there?


Holly molly I used to use a blue jay call for deer. Never again. You might shoot my arrse!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

The warm weather didn't hurt my hunting tonight. Saw a 1.5 and a 2.5 and 4 doe. Typical to just above average for the past week for me.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

plugger said:


> After having two tough recovery’s in a tw it was nice t have one go 10!yards and tip over in a field where I could drive right up to it.
> View attachment 597795
> View attachment 597797
> 
> ...


Nice shooting!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

aacosta said:


> What broadhead plugger? Nice shot


 Chinese knockoff rage hypodermic, they do a lot of damage for a one dollar broadhead. I get them off Ebay. I would not buy them but when Rage sent their production from Wisconsin to China they lost my loyalty. A lot of guys up here that shoot a lot of deer, (DMAPs) use them. I have read a machinist and metallurgy guy say they are identical. They probably come off the same line as the rage branded ones.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

Only read page 17, & need to bounce back & read the rest later ...but OGB is the Clint Eastwood (in his prime) of this forum imo. Just a cool dude & a bad ass. 
Going to be pissed off, if someone drove him off...be back later.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

vsmorgantown said:


> Well here he is...
> View attachment 597799


That dude has the frame to score incredibly well in a couple years. Good luck on him


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

a lot of nice deer today great job everyone. Be safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Only read page 17, & need to bounce back & read the rest later ...but OGB is the Clint Eastwood (in his prime) of this forum imo. Just a cool dude & a bad ass.
> Going to be pissed off, if someone drove him off...be back later.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

jmaddog8807 said:


> So damn jealous of all you guys. Damn Rona messin me up right now. Hoping it clears up quick, so I can get back into the woods, even if it's on state land up here. Better than siting in the house feeling like ****. Shoot some big ones for me all!!


Rona wouldnt keep me out of woods during rut. Self quantine in tree


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Airoh said:


> Wind changed and a doe caught my scent to send three nice bucks back into the alders. It was a great night to be out.
> Election night thoughts.....May the best man win......4 more!!!
> Here’s my very happy son in law.
> View attachment 597761


Nice job Airoh! Beautiful buck congrats! 4 more is right come on Michigan!!


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Well not Michigan but reading all these live from the stands was driving me nuts . I decided to go out and sit tonight even though I’m supposed to wait until I’m done treatments . Wife said don’t call me if you kill something! Well wouldn’t you know it!!!!


----------



## fishingninja1 (Nov 3, 2013)

I say the morning and saw a few does and a 4point with a broken back leg. Then went and voted and napped and made it back out for the evening. Had deer in the field to the north and normally they cross in front of the stand to go to the field to the south. Well right at prime time as the sun started to set those does crossed in a weird way and went directly behind my stand downwind of me and starting blowing like hell. Needless to say, the night was over at that point.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Went out and bought 3 Tasco cameras today. For $28 a piece I figured I’m not out much if they’re not great. I have started to get more deer movement on the few cameras I have out on my property, but I really want to get them pegged down. We shall see what they pick up in the next week or so. Probably late on getting them out with it being the rut and deer bumping all over but at least I’ll have more for next year! I had one decent buck on camera it looked like November 1st at 5:30 am. I’ll keep trying.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

plugger said:


> After having two tough recovery’s in a row it was nice t have one go 10!yards and tip over in a field where I could drive right up to it.
> View attachment 597795
> View attachment 597797
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Went out and bought 3 Tasco cameras today. For $28 a piece I figured I’m not out much if they’re not great. I have started to get more deer movement on the few cameras I have out on my property, but I really want to get them pegged down. We shall see what they pick up in the next week or so. Probably late on getting them out with it being the rut and deer bumping all over but at least I’ll have more for next year! I had one decent buck on camera it looked like November 1st at 5:30 am. I’ll keep trying.


Put your cameras over scrapes. Definitely not too late., You can easily time when the scrapes are getting hit. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

